# What trailer should we get?



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps look at what is called a weekender trailer... the nose end of the gooseneck is converted with just the bare basics. Or just camp in the front of gooseneck - throw a futon or mattress in the nose and pack a BBQ. You overall lenght will be several feet shorter than a trailer with a full living quarters. 
Finding a straight load will be harder to find than a slant. Horses can slide under the center divider in a straight if you turn the trailer over too. Good Luck!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I have never had a bad experience with either. I would probably go with slant load, but I also really like how easy a straight load is. Sorry I am really no help.. =( Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We met a mother-daughter on an organized ride who had a 3 horse slant load bumper pull trailer with a front tack room. They had 2 horses and set the 3rd stall up to hold the tack, feed and other horse stuff. Then they had a welder build some bunk bed frames in the front tack part. It was really cool, the beds were on hinges and chains that could be folded up against the wall, freeing space for dressing, etc. That way if they wanted to sleep in it they could but it didn't use up too much space. It was pretty cool.
ETA-
I went out and took a couple of quick photos of ours. Sorry, Shiloh wouldn't move her butt :lol: It was a custom order Sundowner that we bought used. Its really easy to pull and isn't humongous. There is no room for saddles is the only problem. We have to carry all the horse stuff in the back of the truck (it has a topper). Just to give you some ideas of what can be done to keep it on the smallish side....Yes I do have to sleep on that top bunk :shock:


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you very much for all of your opinions.  Me, my mom and my dad talked it over and we think we should get a trailer with small living quarters and maybe a three horse slant. What do you think?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think that would be great. Carrying 2 horses in a 3 horse gives you tons of extra space for hay, feed, water etc that you don't get in a 2 horse. Its the only complaint I have about ours is having to carry all that stuff in the truck.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I own two horses but purchsed a three horse enclosed slant. After having a 16ft stock trailer since I can remeber I bought a nicer trailer this spring. It is so nice to have the extra stall for storage (it has an escape door and then a stud wall). It works great for hay, buckets, sawdust, etc... and then having the rear tack is great also and the front dress has carpet but I am hoping to get some electric done in it soon. 

With the stock trailer I couldnt leave anything in it since it would get wet if it rained and we didnt have a topper for the truck. So we loaded everything in the front section and the horse in the back section- had to throw a tarp over everything to cover from dust and the dew that would be on the ceiling of the trailer. Not fun but we made it work... I just LOVE my trailer now. 

I personally wanted a slant load since it is easier to load April. She doesnt like the confinment of a straight load and she is a bigger horse. Also I tend to only haul one horse so with the slant load the weight would be more even over the axles (instead of just to one side). Cloe will load into anything so I didint have to worry about her.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 3h sl with 8ft LQ but I do a lot of camping so I need the extra space. I have seen and know a few with 3h sl with 4 or 6ft weekend packages that have everything you would need. 
When i rough camp I carry a 65 gallon water tank and a honda 3000 generator to run the trailer...If your just using it for horse shows you have an on board tank for water. I started out with a 25 gallon water/saddle rack with my first trailer. A honda 2000 would atleast run your appliances (one at a time) but atleast you will be able to carry the generator (mine is 147lbs empty)...Most weekend packages have a stove,fridge,microwave,furnace and toilet/shower stall combo...Use your front stall for all your gear...
horsetrailer world has alot of info for trailer buying and what to look for...Good luck in your search...


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

The only problem with liviing quarters is where to shower... lol we're still trying to figure that one out! We have a 3 horse slant with full tack and living quarters. It is a big trailer, but great for an eventer with all my stuff!


----------



## pup (Jan 22, 2009)

we build all types of bumber trailors and yes if you find a very good builder you can get them built with a shower and toilet in them


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

The LQ are awesome to have - especially if you do a lot of showing, or a lot of horse camping, like we do. However there IS too much of a good thing. I love my trailer when it's parked and I am using it, but I hate HATE HATE pulling it, or god forbid having to back it. I have a 4 horse slant with 28 ft LQ on the front - I have toilet and shower, kitchen, sleeping for 6 including a massive queen bunk in the GN, a ton of space in my LQ, and the stalls in back fit even my massive 1,800 lb gelding comfortably. But a trailer that long (41 ft length total) takes a lot of planning to use. When you go to a show, or camping, you have to scout the area first to make sure you have room to drive it in and out, and a parking space large enough for it. You have to plan your route to make sure no turns are too tight for the trailer to make. Not to mention the upkeep on my truck that pulls it - you have to make sure your truck is rated for pulling the weight of your trailer. LQ are very, very nice to have, if you use them often enough to really make use of them. But every bit of living space inside your trailer is space you have to drag around when you are trying to get somewhere.....make sure to keep that in mind. Good luck!


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

In some states, a certain combination of towing vehicle plus trailer gross vehicle weight puts you in a weight class that requires the driver to have a CDL license. With my Duramax and a goosneck horse trailer, I'm pretty much there. But I don't have horses or trailer at this point so that's as far as I checked.


----------

